# My new mini nubian buck and a qustion about breeding mini?



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So here is my new mini Nubian herdsire. He is handsome. Anyway He is 6 weeks old and a beefy boy. I think he is a F-1. Dad is a nubian mama is a mini nubian 50/50 she won best doe in show so he has some awesome genetics in him. Anyway ive been warned by some people that he can give me birth problems. If he grows up big. The 3 does i plan to use him with have all freshened once. so they will not be FF. Should i not use him if he grows up big? Surly he cant get as big as full sized buck. Right? Maybe i should have passed but his genetics where awesome and mini in this area are hard to find


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't know anything about mini's but he is one handsome fellow. Congratulations.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well if his mama was a mini nubian and his dad was a full size the he might be on the bigger side, but also his dad was bred to a mini nubian and he should be smaller than his dad. I like him. Also if you dont over feed your does with grain, she wil control the bbs size


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What generation are your girls?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He's really sweet looking. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Almost all are f-1 and 1 is a f-3 but she is a big girl lol. I think they will be fine im just a worry wart. And was just fine and happy with him tell someone said o your asking for trouble.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I was wondering about that too. I had a boer/Nd mix born (total accident that luckily came out ok) and the buckling is GORGEOUS. But...I was thinking I had to get him wethered because I wouldn't want someone buying him thinking they were getting a mini and have big babies. BUT...That's how you would get your mini nubians, etc isn't it? You would have to breed the F1 to a mini girl...wouldn't you? And that's usually ok or can they still throw a big baby and cause harm?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a lot more to it to get 3rd 4th 5th 6th generations. You couldn't keep breeding an F1 to get the higher generations. Like breeding an F1 to an F2 would put them back to an F1 or something like that. I think it is an F1 to F1 will create an F2.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok. That is way too confusing for my little mind. I'm just not even going to go there. I'm wethering this little guy and going from there. hehehe Besides, he isn't any accepted "breeding" so it doesn't matter with him. 

But I'm guessing then, Karen, that the buckling the OP has will do just fine for hers? Or is she going backwards with her breeding then since he is considered an F1? But size wouldn't be an issue for her if she still wanted to use him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she has all F1 then it is fine. It gets confusing for me too because it seems very easy to be back with an F1 if you make the wrong match.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

its hard to find good mini nubians in this area. Yes he is a F-1 but has awesome genetics. I plan to only use him this fall and sell him and look for a higher generation next yr. Much rather have a F-1 with awesome milk udder genetics then a bad f-5 with bad everything. Atleast i can get my does in milk.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

He's handsome. I can't find any Mini Nubs that are registerable in my area.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I just stumbled across this page, "How to Understand the Percentages and Generations in a Mini Dairy Goat": http://www.greengablesmininubians.com/thegoatmentor/articles/percentages-and-generations.html

They have a bunch of other info about goat care in general, as well.


----------



## minimomma (Mar 8, 2014)

I am also new to mini Nubians. All I can say is I love them. It is very confusing but to get a true mini is pretty specific. This site might help... www.greengablesmininubians.com/thegoatmentor/articles/breeding-mininubians.html


----------



## minimomma (Mar 8, 2014)

that's so funny we both posted the same site. Well hope it helps but still confusing???


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I raise mini-Alpine's. This mix should be ok even though he is technically a higher percentage Nubian than Nigerian. The doe's being 50/50 should even the babies out. Good luck. He is a gorgeous buck. You can also check out www.miniaturedairygoats.com the MDGA registry website.


----------

